# Mit Linux über router ins inet



## Max Schulze (15. Februar 2004)

Hi leute mal ne frage.
Wie komme ich über meienen router ins internet?
HaBE SUSE 8.0 web edition.
Bitte genaue anleitung bin gerade erst umgestiegen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. Februar 2004)

Du musst als Gateway die IP-Adresse deines Routers angeben.
cu tirolausserfern


----------

